# Car crashes into NYC bakery on opening day after road rage dispute, 4 arrested



## brg240 (Nov 17, 2020)

Car crashes into NYC bakery on opening day after road rage dispute


https://abc7ny.com/watch/

At least four people were injured in an apparent road rage incident that ended with a car smashing through the front of a Queens bakery that was marking its grand opening Monday.


FLUSHING, Queens (WABC) -- At least four people were injured in an apparent road rage incident that ended with a car smashing through the front of a Queens bakery that was marking its grand opening Monday.

It happened just after 4 p.m. on Kissena Boulevard in Flushing, where police say two cars with two occupants each became involved in a dispute over a parking space or a vehicle.

The occupants of one car allegedly exited with a baseball bat and approached the other vehicle, at which point authorities say that driver attempted to run the two men over and instead plowed into the Rainbow Bakery.

Two females suffered minor injuries after being injured by shattered glass and were taken to NewYork-Presbyterian Queens.

All four occupants of the two vehicles were arrested, with two going to the hospital and two taken to the 109th Precinct.

Jie Zou, 24, was charged with reckless endangerment and assault. Jonathan Zhang, 35, was charged with assault.

The Rainbow Bakery had just opened Monday.

"I'm so sad, worried about my employees, I worry about my business too, we spent a lot of money for renovation," owner John Lo said.

Department of Buildings inspectors checking the structural stability of the building determined that the vehicle damaged the glass entrance and window at the front of the store, as well as one of the interior partition walls inside of the store.
The rest of the building was deemed stable, and only a partial vacate order was issued for the bakery.


----------



## brg240 (Nov 17, 2020)

this is literally insane. I was not expecting the car at the end. The bat was bad enough

Also, not sure they realized a parking spot opened up across the street


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 17, 2020)

They’re out of control in Chinatown.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 17, 2020)

Brown jacket literally picked the wrong one on that day which the lord madeth.

I'm not saying the driver was right......but I understand.  Obviously, it's good that nobody died and cooler heads should have prevailed but from what I could tell, the driver got hit full swing with the bat at least once.   Listen, if you hit me with something and I can get my hands on something more powerful to hit you with....like a car....that's your  

I'm not the most athletic person but I'm pretty sure that if I was mad enough to swing a bat at somebody they wouldn't have been able to walk away as easily as that dude did.  Since the sound of the bat hitting skin could be heard from up the street, I don't think it was hollow. 

The business owners need to just chalk that up to 2020.  The sheer odds of your grand opening being a grand closing in such a completely unpredictable and over the top way should be a sign from the universe to do something else.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 17, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Brown jacket literally picked the wrong one on that day which the lord madeth.
> 
> I'm not saying the driver was right......but I understand.  Obviously, it's good that nobody died and cooler heads should have prevailed but from what I could tell, the driver got hit full swing with the bat at least once.   Listen, if you hit me with something and I can get my hands on something more powerful to hit you with....like a car....that's your
> 
> ...



I too, was wondering how bats were involved, but no one got laid out. They may as well not even have brought out the bat. It only served to make dude in the car angrier.


----------



## natural2008 (Nov 18, 2020)

Whaaaaaaaat in the world.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Nov 18, 2020)

New Yorkers don’t play  

 at grand opening grand closing


----------



## awhyley (Nov 18, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *The business owners need to just chalk that up to 2020.  The sheer odds of your grand opening being a grand closing in such a completely unpredictable and over the top way should be a sign from the universe to do something else.*



  Fa real!  Not meant to be (at least not in that spot).  Surprised (read: relieved) that it was Asians and no one was (seriously) hurt.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 18, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Brown jacket literally picked the wrong one on that day which the lord madeth.
> 
> I'm not saying the driver was right......but I understand.  Obviously, it's good that nobody died and cooler heads should have prevailed but from what I could tell, the driver got hit full swing with the bat at least once.   Listen, if you hit me with something and I can get my hands on something more powerful to hit you with....like a car....that's your
> 
> ...





Theresamonet said:


> I too, was wondering how bats were involved, but no one got laid out. They may as well not even have brought out the bat. It only served to make dude in the car angrier.



This incident was not funny until I read yall comments


----------



## mochalocks (Nov 18, 2020)

That’s crazy.  
that’s in Queens by the way not Chinatown.
Reason why they didn’t park on the side was probably because of alternative street side parking when they clean the streets, or because of the bus stop being on the same block.


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 18, 2020)

I miss NYC. At least they are using bats and not guns.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 19, 2020)

mochalocks said:


> ... that’s in Queens by the way not Chinatown. ...


At this point, the Queens “Chinatown” is the real Chinatown in NYC... it’s bigger, and merges into 
Koreatown, and the rest of pan-Asiantown, lol. There is a Chinatown in Brooklyn too, Sunset Park area. 

I feel terrible for the bakery owner; this has been such a rough year for food businesses - to have your business destroyed like that on the day you finally open is unconscionable. But I want to know what was going on with the older woman holding the big knife.


----------



## Kanky (Nov 20, 2020)

They all lived so this is hilarious.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 20, 2020)

More details of this ratchet Asiatic entanglement....

A Queens parking spot dispute exploded into a wild road rage rampage, with one driver sucker-punching the other before crashing his car through the glass storefront of a newly-opened bakery, police said Tuesday.

An enraged Jie Zou jumped from behind the wheel of his white Audi as another vehicle angled for the coveted space, slugging the other driver in the face before ruining the grand opening of the Rainbow Bakery by plowing his vehicle six feet inside the fledgling business, cops said.






_Rainbow Bakery owner John Lo._
Terrifying cellphone video captured Zou making a U-turn and slamming his car into his rival, who went bouncing off the Audi’s hood as the car accelerated across four lanes of traffic and through the glass — with one terrified customer exiting through the rubble while another lies dazed on the sidewalk.

Zou’s bat-wielding passenger, Jonathan Zhang, whacked in the arm a 34-year-old man defending the other driver in the 3:55 p.m. ruckus. *The rival driver, identified as Zong Li, 35, of Belford, N.J., at one point managed to wrest the bat away and smashed it against the Audi’s hood before he was nearly run down, the video shows.*






“It’s just for a parking space,” said devastated bakery owner John Lo as he stood Tuesday in the wreckage. “It’s like a movie, right?”

Lo, who hopes to reopen in a month, returned to survey a business reduced to shattered glass and twisted metal. The ruined store is now shuttered with a metal grate pulled down over its front.

“Very sad,” said the 45-year-old businessman. “We put a lot (of money) in for the renovation and then ... (he) almost destroyed it all ... It’s lucky it’s the first day, not too many know we are open. And at the time, nobody in here. Nobody hurt, nobody died."

Once the punching ended, cops say, Zou climbed back into his car and hit the gas, hitting Li before jumping the curb and crashing into the bakery. Both the 24-year-old driver and passenger Zhang, 35, were arrested at the scene, with Zou charged with reckless endangerment and assault while his passenger was hit with an assault charge.

The *Queens District Attorney’s office declined prosecution of Zhan*g, but did not immediately respond to a request for comment on the decision. Zou’s arraignment was still pending late Tuesday. Li, the driver of the other car, suffered injuries to his leg and arm, police said.

Surveillance video shows a man falling to the ground as the white Audi zips by at high speed into the storefront, sending sidewalk pedestrians running for cover. Three women standing near the crash site were hit by flying glass and debris, officials said.

Medics took the women and the two men injured in the clash to New York-Presbyterian Queens. They all had minor injuries and are expected to recover.

Lo said one of his workers was among the injured but was released from the hospital Monday and doing well.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Nov 20, 2020)

All I wanna know is what inside the Bakery is that Goodt!        

But really if I was the Bakery Owner I'd find a way to turn this fiasco into Advertisement Gold!    Like: "Yeah, our buns are that good";......"You can Drive-in; but we do offer Curbside pickup".....   "Please wait till the Hot Doughnut sign is Lit"


----------



## brg240 (Nov 21, 2020)

A mess 

I guess Zhang didn't get charged bc Zou started it


----------

